# Flare?



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, I have what appears to be Hashimotos but although I felt more hypo yesterday, today I am feeling much more hyper and I don't know why.

Today my symptoms are:

Sweating
Weight loss
Feeling hot
Fatigue
Joint pain
Difficulty swallowing
Thyroid feeling more sticky out (1st ultrasound said thyroid was vascular and enlarged, 2nd ultrasound was normal and 3rd one says thyroid normal but sub mandibular glands and sub lingual glands are enlarged)
Sore throat
Irritated feeling in throat
Itching in ears
Constipation
Intolerance to hot water

I have a repeat thyroid medication review next week and since the hyper symptoms have developed within a day I'm worried that if my results show a low or suppressed TSH and high and out of range FT3 and FT4 my doctor will think I've been overdosing on the medication, which I haven't been as I've been taking the same dose, 100mcg, every day. So how can I advocate myself at the appointment if my results suggest overmedication when I haven't done this?

My endo says I have Hashimotos and the endo I saw the time after said I have nothing wrong with me and she didn't feel my neck when I told her I could feel a fullness in my neck. There was no physical examination.

Thank you. 

Jul 2014

TPO antibody: 904 (<34)
TG antibody: 216 (<110)

Oct 2014

TSH: 19 (0.2-4.2)
FT4: 10.3 (12-22)
FT3: 5 (3.9-6.7)
Ferritin: 24 (30-400)
Vitamin B12: 346 (180-900)
Vitamin D: 59.6 (25-75)
Started Levo, 50mcg
Taking Vitamin D

Dec 14

TSH: 8.3 (0.2-4.2)
FT4: 14.8 (12-22)
FT3: 4.3 (3.9-6.7)
Levo increased to 75mcg

Jan 15

TSH: 2.96 (0.2-4.2)
FT4: 13.9 (12-22)
FT3: 5.1 (3.9-6.7)
Ferritin: 10 (30-400)
Vitamin B12: 480 (180-900)
Vitamin D: 71 (25-75)
Folate: 5.7 (4.6-18.7)
Levo dose increased to 100mcg


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Until you get the results of your new labs next week, it's just a guessing game. But, if I was to make a guess, I'd say the jump from 75mcg to 100mcg may have been too much of an increase.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had your TSI tested?

It could really be the simple waxing and waning of antibodies...your numbers may or may not change significantly, but your symptoms could.


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Have you had your TSI tested?
> 
> It could really be the simple waxing and waning of antibodies...your numbers may or may not change significantly, but your symptoms could.


No, I haven't had TSI tested. I've never heard of them, sorry to say. If this is something a doctor can check for I will ask them. One doctor I've seen has been very helpful in doing tests that I would never have thought of, so I can ask her when I see her. What does TSI stand for exactly?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroid Stimulating Immonglobulin. People with thyroid dysfunction often have it...as your thyroid is damaged by the autoimmune process, your body releases TSI and TSH to "speed it back up." TSI, in particular, can make you feel very hyper, anxious, sweaty, etc. It can come as quickly as it goes...


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Thyroid Stimulating Immonglobulin. People with thyroid dysfunction often have it...as your thyroid is damaged by the autoimmune process, your body releases TSI and TSH to "speed it back up." TSI, in particular, can make you feel very hyper, anxious, sweaty, etc. It can come as quickly as it goes...


Thanks. I'm hoping my doctor might be able to help me with that. I could always go back to
my endo if not. I looked into getting it done privately but there are no private labs that do this, only the Thyroid Receptor antibodies.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

www.mymedlab.com offers it by itself.
www.healthcheckusa.com offers it in a package deal


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Doctor has received letter from my endo saying they've discharged me. I've now got a copy sent to me too.

Looks like that's it.


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

jrohrigj said:


> www.mymedlab.com offers it by itself.
> www.healthcheckusa.com offers it in a package deal


Thank you.

I live in the UK so can I still order through healthcheckusa.com?


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Symptoms now:

Memory loss
easily distracted
lose things
loss of appetite
Fatigue
low energy
dizzy spells
dry eyes
dry itchy ears
dry skin all over my face
feeling cold
constipation, happens straight after taking the T4 and the bowel movements hurt my bottom
difficult swallowing, I now think it's a dry throat
hair loss
sweating
joint pain in knees and hips
period pain
irregular periods
heavy periods
slow heart, about 45 to 60 beats
low body temp
pale skin
dark circles
acne
clumsiness

I think my immune system is struggling as I've been suffering with a cold for a week and the sore throat and the chesty cough is still lingering and comes and goes. I've been waking up with so much phlegm in my throat. Usually I get over a cold in 3 days.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

Cella6150 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I live in the UK so can I still order through healthcheckusa.com?


Doesn't look like it.

Do a Google search for " sttm recommend labs" as they had UK link near the bottom of the page.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Cella6150 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I live in the UK so can I still order through healthcheckusa.com?


Here are some options. I'm not familiar with any of them, but they are recommended by STTM which jrohrigj mentioned above.

http://www.truehealthlabs.com/lab-tests-online-europe/

http://purehealthshop.co.uk/shop/category_2/Health-and-Nutrition-Tests.html?sessid=qUrKEgObIWyXQHwgqzA6hFLMtz2uw5x4VzmYb3wf4Ny6suU3papMdEhbQIV8AKLZ&shop_param=cid%3D%26

http://www.homebloodtests.co.uk/


----------

